# A warning about pet rabbits -- please read if you own one.



## xXhayleyroxX (Apr 18, 2008)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rabbit_..._disease_virus

Rabbit haemorrhagic disease is running rife again Its used to control rabbit populations, but unfortunately it kills just as many domestic animals. 2 of my house rabbits have died of this -- one last year, one today. They usually don't show any symptons, although my dear Pheobe had a stuffy nose and died within 48 hours -- the expected time of death. If you have a rabbit, please get it vaccinated against this, because farmers still use this method and it only causes heartbreak
I was completely clueless to this, and the vets didn't even know what was wrong with her until it was too late -- there is no cure for RHD. It is transmitted by flies, other rabbits, through the air and they'll get it. Has any one else lost their special pet due to this disgusting disease?

I can't actually believe farmers are still allowed to do this... humane my ass.


----------



## MissBethM (Aug 25, 2010)

I'm so so sorry for your loss 

I don't keep rabbits at the moment but will pass the message on to my rabbit loving pals

Take care xx


----------



## xXhayleyroxX (Apr 18, 2008)

Thankyou  and thankyou for passing on the message x


----------



## 12jane (Jan 3, 2010)

I thought it was VHd not RHD:confused1:


----------



## xXhayleyroxX (Apr 18, 2008)

Viral or rabbit. Same thing.


----------



## 12jane (Jan 3, 2010)

ok thanks

sorry about your buns


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

Yes, definitely get your rabbits vaccinated against VHD and Myxomatosis. Both can be deadly diseases. I had my rabbits vaccinated against VHD today.


----------



## xXhayleyroxX (Apr 18, 2008)

how did you find out about it though? I've lost 2 rabbits to this because i was clueless and didn't even know it existed!


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

xXhayleyroxX said:


> how did you find out about it though? I've lost 2 rabbits to this because i was clueless and didn't even know it existed!


forums, the internet, vets. If you took your rabbit to the vet for its first check up, then the vet would advise you on vaccinations. All vets in the UK vaccinate rabbits against these two diseases.


----------



## xXhayleyroxX (Apr 18, 2008)

how come I've used all 3 and never seen anything? There's no leaflets, no nothing at the vet. My rabbits have been to the vets loads and no mention of it! I questioned one of the vets before Pheobe died and she didn't even know what it was!


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

xXhayleyroxX said:


> how come I've used all 3 and never seen anything? There's no leaflets, no nothing at the vet. My rabbits have been to the vets loads and no mention of it! I questioned one of the vets before Pheobe died and she didn't even know what it was!


are you in the UK? you are at a very bad vets if they don't vaccinate against these diseases. I would definitely go to a different vet.


----------



## xXhayleyroxX (Apr 18, 2008)

Scotston said:


> I wonder if my female died of this?
> 
> I had a female lop when i was about 8, she had a snuffy nose but no other symptoms, we kept an eye on her, and she had gone the next day. Lived in the countryside right next to farmers fields
> They reguarly went to the vets too and nothing was ever mentioned.


Im sorry she died of this as well by the sounds of things  I live in the countryside next to farmer's fields too. My Pheobe had a stuffy nose and died shortly thereafter.



SEVEN_PETS said:


> are you in the UK? you are at a very bad vets if they don't vaccinate against these diseases. I would definitely go to a different vet.


Yep I am, and the vets we go to are actually the best of the ones near us. We aren't getting another rabbit unless they can vaccinate so when we do get over the heartbreak we will enquire to see if they do vaccinate -- because I only asked one member of staff. The problem is the vets round here are specialised in farm livestock.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2010)

xXhayleyroxX said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rabbit_..._disease_virus
> 
> Rabbit haemorrhagic disease is running rife again Its used to control rabbit populations, but unfortunately it kills just as many domestic animals. 2 of my house rabbits have died of this -- one last year, one today. They usually don't show any symptons, although my dear Pheobe had a stuffy nose and died within 48 hours -- the expected time of death. If you have a rabbit, please get it vaccinated against this, because farmers still use this method and it only causes heartbreak
> I was completely clueless to this, and the vets didn't even know what was wrong with her until it was too late -- there is no cure for RHD. It is transmitted by flies, other rabbits, through the air and they'll get it. Has any one else lost their special pet due to this disgusting disease?
> ...


Farmers are not putting this virus down, it is now endemic in the whole of Europe.
How it originally got here is anyones guess, but it has been here since the 1990s


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Mine are all vaccinated against it

Sorry for your loss hun xx


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2010)

This gives you the history and information of VHD

http://www.publish.csiro.au/?act=view_file&file_id=WR02010.pdf


----------



## xXhayleyroxX (Apr 18, 2008)

Yeah I know what it is.


----------

